

Ask HN: Alternatives to PhantomJS that works with OpenVZ (64 bit Linux)? - cinquemb

There is a segfault at run (dealing with webkit): https:&#x2F;&#x2F;github.com&#x2F;ariya&#x2F;phantomjs&#x2F;pull&#x2F;295<p>Which happens to be issues for some people: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;github.com&#x2F;ariya&#x2F;phantomjs&#x2F;issues&#x2F;10481<p>And I was wondering what others may have used to get around this problem (and&#x2F;or possible locations for binaries of such)?
======
wmf
Rather than an alternative to PhantomJS, I would look for an alternative
hosting provider.

~~~
cinquemb
I would except this isn't my machine… I'm just going to edit some files in
webkit and wait the 30 min I guess :S

Thanks.

